# Is Dada's days really over in ODI's? (tribute from a true Ganguly fan)



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking at the title, please don't say-Oh no!!! Not another Ganguly thread...

With the young side winning the ODI tri-series in Australia recently and winning the 20-20 world cup as well in 2007, are the days of one of the Indian ODI legends, Saurav Ganguly, really over?

It's a different reason altogether that the team management and BCCI found non-cricketing reasons to leave him out of the ODI side, in spite of excellent ODI and test forms and being one of the highest scorers in both ODI's and tests in 2007.

I hate to say this, but unless something dramatic happens (like selection committee change or captain getting sacked, etc), Sourav may not regain his place in the ODI side, ever again.. He has made one of the greatest comebacks and we salute him. Thank you for the memories. We will always remember you as a great fighter and one of the ODI game's true legends.

Career stats:

ODI's: 311
Runs: 11363
Batting avg: 41.02
100s/50s: 22/72
HS: 183
Balls bowled: 4561
Wickets: 100
Bowling avg: 38.49
5 Wkts (inngs): 2
BB: 5/16
Catches/stumpings: 100/0

I think the stats are up to Dec 31 2007. I got them from Wikipedia. I am not providing the test status as I think he will still be in the test side.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2008)

First of all, *no young opening batsman in our team is capable of having 40+ career average*. Ganguly has 41 even after 300+ matches and Sachin has 44 even after 400+ matches.

I don't know why there is all the fuss about Dhoni. He isn't technically that sound. He just slogs IMHO......


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 15, 2008)

sure ganguly gonna comeback.Remember he is the next best captain after kapil dev who drove us for 2003 world cup final.I dont know Bcci has forgotten that moment.even after his comeback last year he played good cricket.Its just that bcci is looking for future team india.
I really enjoyed when india crushed paki in the world cup 2003 chasing 276 .Even in final we were maintianing the runrate but unfortunate we lost the momentum beside nothing is impossible.I am one of the true fan of DADA.he may not be as great as tendulkar by records but in captaincy he dominates team india.


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ganguly was the best Captain of India, no doubt in that, and himself a good cricketer too. I admire the way he challenged himself to get back in Indian team after he was dropped. That shows how he handles challenges.
I wished he played few more games, but one thing  we have to keep in mind, everything has selflife, we cant expect same knocks from him all the time, if this happend then we will never see any new face in indian team.
We have to give chance to our younger cricketers, let them also grow ..


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 15, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I don't know why there is all the fuss about Dhoni. He isn't technically that sound. He just slogs IMHO......



Didn't you watch the Dhoni playing in the CBtri series. In the match against SriLanka, he scored 88 of 95 ball(an uncharacterstic knock), in other match he scored 50 without even a single boundary. And you are saying he can just slog. Earlier he wanted to end every match with a six but know he has changed a lot and is understanding the value of his wicket


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

may be :-0


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

There is no doubt about Ganguly's Greatness. Dare I say he won us more big matches than  Sachin!!!  Everybody knows that. With the team beginning to gell I see no light of a comeback in  the One-Day team. 
There is so many politics in BCCI, that is the main reason why Sourav is out of the team despite having done a roaring comeback. On hindsight it is good when you retire when you are at the top.


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 15, 2008)

^^Didn't read the newspaper today. Ganguly scored just 1 run against South Zone in Deodhar trophy. If Ganguly deserves to get back in side, Dravid should come first who scored 139 in the same match


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

Just dream asnvin. He wasnt kicked out of the team for not performing. Its shameful politics and to make it rosy they say its bcoz they want to make young indian team.
None of the 2 can make a comback in the ODI squad.


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 15, 2008)

Only those who perform should be finding a place in the team. Ganguly used to open the innings and got the maximum benefit of powerplay overs but in recent times his strike hardly crossed 75. So why should he be there in the team.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

Then why Sehwag, Karthik, Uthappa are in the team. Have they made any real scores? Dehwag was given a whole year to perform and when dropped , promptly came back to the team without making any decent scores in the domestic matches.
I dont want to turn this Testimonial Thread to an argumentative fight. So just drop it between us .
The only problem i have with BCCI is they dont use the same yardsick for everyone.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 15, 2008)

@asnvin-dravid over past year has been an awesum ranji player..scored couple of double tons and then a century in the deodhar trophy...

but look at his averages in odi s over the past year...and neway..thinking logically dravid has no chance of making it into the team coz the middle order is batting very well..theres a slot open for an opener...so..its gone for dravid as i see it...

dada will i believe will make it count..hes a player for big occasions..he will rock...


----------



## nvidia (Mar 15, 2008)

I think it will be fair if the selection committee gives him another chance...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 15, 2008)

But I think it will be very hard for him to make a comeback as there are loads of youngsters in the team who are playing well now.
Unless India has a drastic failure in a One-day tour, I don't think there is any chance of him making a comeback.

It would have been great to see him goodbye on a good note though.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 12, 2008)

great going dada..

*When the going gets tough,the tough gets going*

he kicked SA's arses with a strike rate of 73 in a pitch where almost the whole team was in dirte straits..if u can keep such a player out of odis..really nothing to say..and yea..his fielding has greatly improved...

dravid as a matter of fact should be held by the collar and shown his stats for the past two years..


----------



## shantanu (Apr 12, 2008)

saurav is great ! i like him and will like him whatever the condition goes...


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2008)

asnvin said:


> Didn't you watch the Dhoni playing in the CBtri series. In the match against SriLanka, he scored 88 of 95 ball(an uncharacterstic knock), in other match he scored 50 without even a single boundary. And you are saying he can just slog. Earlier he wanted to end every match with a six but know he has changed a lot and is understanding the value of his wicket


So, you think scoring a boundary-less fifty is good??...

In the test series vs. Australia, he had no average above 20 still he was selected and Ganguly not. (though he performed good in the Tri series)

Yuvraj had no average above 5 and still he was selected for the Tri series.....

Why does Dhoni has a 30~ average in Tests??

If those BCCI guys just want to select players according to their performance, then this also applies for young players. Not only for senior players like Sachin, Ganguly and Dravid.

And yes, I want to see Ganguly getting a hundred in ODIs. It has been a few years since he scored a hundred in ODIs, though his 2007 record was excellent. And yes, scoring hundreds don't determine the quality of a player.........


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 12, 2008)

i dont care if saurav had scored duck ongoing test series.he is my alltime favourite and today he played superbly.I blame KIRAN MOORE that mother***** i hope he dies on airplane crash or something should happen to him.
                                   ALL HAILS DADA


----------



## utsav (Apr 13, 2008)

^^ +1 dude


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 13, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> So, you think scoring a boundary-less fifty is good??...



If the situation demands a batsman to just stay at the wicket and its more important than scoring quick runs is not that important than even a century without a boundary would be better than scoring 30-40 runs comprising 4-5 boundaries.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 14, 2008)

Dada is doing well now these days.Am pretty sure,he will be able to make a comeback..


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

@author - i voted wrongly, by mistake.

first read title:
*Is Dada's days really over in ODI's?*
my response:no

only after voting no, i read poll title:
"Will Sourav be recalled to the ODI side?"

Dhoni Rot in Hell.........


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2008)

pannaguma said:


> @author - i voted wrongly, by mistake.
> 
> first read title:
> *Is Dada's days really over in ODI's?*
> ...




Damn...the same has happened with me.....
And it has come to my notice now after your post.



pannaguma said:


> Dhoni Rot in Hell.........


^^ +100000000000000000000000000


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

^^lol


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 14, 2008)

dhoni is now with luck, his luck truly favours him, whats he thinks and doing thats getting a big success, but this is not happening all time, beware Dhoni


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 14, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> dhoni is now with luck, his luck truly favours him, whats he thinks and doing thats getting a big success, but this is not happening all time, beware Dhoni



Yeah you are right.But i am damn sure the same thing will happen to him which is now happening to Dravid and Ganguly.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 14, 2008)

Ganguly is a gr8 player and the only player in the Indian team with a never-say-die attitude.
He can still play One day cricket for 4-5 years more!


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> He can still play One day cricket for 4-5 years more!


i have to say i am a "die hard" fan too, but 5 yrs too much to expect. It would be too good even if he is able to play the next WC in 3 yrs time.........


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 14, 2008)

pannaguma said:


> i have to say i am a "die hard" fan too, but 5 yrs too much to expect. It would be too good even if he is able to play the next WC in 3 yrs time.........


WC no chance.

One bad series and they will throw him out.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 14, 2008)

First there is a lot of politics going on in BCCI which can (read it will) affect his prospects and two I think he should concentrate more on test series. He carries a record only bested by the really best players. 

Best he should do is play till WC and hang up boots for ODI. Then concentrate on test matches.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 15, 2008)

yea...over his comeback..he has only failed in the last two aussie test matches where he was suffering from fevewr..the imself admittd in a interview that if not for perth he wouldnt have played cos he carries the tag of running away from green tops..(though he was the highest scorer form india in the ahmedabad test..supposed to be a green top


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 15, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> First there is a lot of politics going on in BCCI which can..............


even SRK indirectly told kolkata's ABP(most selling bengali newspaper) that he faces lots of problem, when the reporter asked him that if thats problems coming from BCCI, he just didn't wanted to comment on it, so guess it


----------



## sjstays (Apr 28, 2008)

hi all, gaguly rocks in his own style.. remmember he is the pne whu showed how not to back out from a fight with anybody even if its the aussies.. he is a batting talent for sure and isone of those players whu thrives in tough and challenging conditions.. but again this is a  vicious circle.. the main root problm is POLITICS...
 neways we will always hpoe that ganguly comes back and gives a fitting reply to his detractors..
 talking about dhoni.... well this man at some point f time will be considered as legend even he can keep his head! one thing is for sure he is no slogger.. he is much more matured now and is a thinking cricketer. no point comparing with dada or nebody else. everybody is entitled with their own vision.....


 we wud have been more happier if his vision wud have included ganguly as well!!!


----------

